# Is there a HALLOWEEN CON like COMIC CON? If not, why not?



## Scottv42

There are a few conventions, some are trade shows and more industry focused. One of the best I think is the MHC, especially the masquerade ball that they have is a blast.


----------



## kathy2008

What is the MHC and where is it? Have you been?


----------



## Scottv42

Sorry MHC is the Midwest Haunters Convention, it is held in June every year in Columbus Ohio. Yes i have been and it is a lot of fun. More geared to the home haunter but a lot of professional people attend as well. http://www.midwesthauntersconvention.com/


----------



## diggerc

Oh my goodness! there are several MHC is Midwest Haunters Convention
in Columbus Ohio
Haunt Con which moves around.
National Haunters Convention in Valley Forge Pa.
New England Haunters Gathering, Manchester NH
Virginia Has one........... 
Kreepfest is this weekend http://www.halloweenforum.com/haunt...14416-kreepfest-2012-mark-your-calendars.html


----------



## kathy2008

Thanks guys! Was hoping for something in Michigan.... but hey, Ohio is just down the basement from me!


----------



## diggerc

I forgot the Transworld show http://www.haashow.com/


----------



## kathy2008

These are all for haunters right? Or can any merchandisers attend & have a booth? I wonder why Spirit Halloween doesn't have one?!


----------



## Scottv42

kathy2008 said:


> These are all for haunters right? Or can any merchandisers attend & have a booth? I wonder why Spirit Halloween doesn't have one?!


It depends on the convention, some are really more for people in the trade. I think transworld changed to where they require a minimum buy of a few thousand dollars in order to attend (I think it was trans I could be wrong). Spirit is a retailer, they don't really make anything, they go to these trade shows and put in their buy orders and that is what you see in the stores and online. I am sure they have some regular suppliers for some things, but those new things you see most likely come from a manufacturer that sells to them.

Some are smaller some are larger and have a different target audience.


----------



## kathy2008

So Midwest Haunters is the way to go for me! Thanks! I just want to go somewhere & mingle with my own kind!


----------



## Scottv42

kathy2008 said:


> So Midwest Haunters is the way to go for me! Thanks! I just want to go somewhere & mingle with my own kind!


Well it is close to you, which is a plus. Not saying others aren't good but since i know this one I can recommend it.  Look at their site they have bus tours before the convention as well which people seem to have fun on, I have not tried one though.


----------



## 22606

kathy2008 said:


> Was hoping for something in Michigan.... but hey, Ohio is just down the basement from me!


That would be nice. The closest that we've got, Kathy, is likely the Motor City Haunt Club, but it meets all over the place, including Detroit (ugh...). 

Need some company?


----------



## kathy2008

Garthgoyle said:


> That would be nice. The closest that we've got, Kathy, is likely the Motor City Haunt Club, but it meets all over the place, including Detroit (ugh...).
> 
> Need some company?


Um, Yeah! I'm assuming it's in the bad part of Detroit, oh, that's kind of everywhere these days...sigh..... I am checking it out now!


----------



## 22606

kathy2008 said:


> Um, Yeah! I'm assuming it's in the bad part of Detroit, oh, that's kind of everywhere these days...sigh..... I am checking it out now!


You're right, unfortunately. The next meeting is near U of D Mercy, so at least it's right by a hospital...


----------



## kathy2008

Garth - I found a place called Brandywine Cemetery in Ann Arbor, looks worth the drive to me! It's traditional, not gory! I think it may be FREE!
http://www.brandywinecemetery.com/


----------



## 22606

kathy2008 said:


> Garth - I found a place called Brandywine Cemetery in Ann Arbor, looks worth the drive to me! It's traditional, not gory! I think it may be FREE!
> http://www.brandywinecemetery.com/


That looks cool, Kathy. I think that you're right, with them just accepting donations. Seems to only be 2 nights, though... Eve and Halloween night.


----------



## Paulaween

I am a member of the Motor City Haunt Club and I drive down from the thumb for the meetings. I take 94 down to the lodge north.. and you have to drive maybe a mile and boom theres the college.
Our annual haunted garage sale is coming up on Sept 8 from 9-3. 
I often go alone to the meetings to as my husband cannot always go. I really love being a part of the club


----------



## Paulaween

The owner of Brandywine is in the MCHC too.. and yes its usually only a couple of nights.
There is also great lakes fright fest which is the weekend after memorial day


----------



## 22606

Thanks for the input, Paulaween.


----------



## kathy2008

Paulaween said:


> I am a member of the Motor City Haunt Club and I drive down from the thumb for the meetings. I take 94 down to the lodge north.. and you have to drive maybe a mile and boom theres the college.
> Our annual haunted garage sale is coming up on Sept 8 from 9-3.
> I often go alone to the meetings to as my husband cannot always go. I really love being a part of the club


Hey, Paula - (isn't that a song?) We have the same artist for our Avatar's! Maybe we can meet you sometime....you have to join the club tho right? I'm pretty broke right now.


----------



## kathy2008

Garthgoyle said:


> That looks cool, Kathy. I think that you're right, with them just accepting donations. Seems to only be 2 nights, though... Eve and Halloween night.


I would be willing to go Eve since All Hallows is on a Wednesday this year and I'll be done with my party.


----------



## 22606

kathy2008 said:


> I would be willing to go Eve since All Hallows is on a Wednesday this year and I'll be done with my party.


So would I, since I will likely have the date free. Being unemployed does come in handy at times


----------



## Paulaween

The club is 10 dollars to first join and then 5 dollars to renew. I would love to meet up sometime. We were going to go to Brandywine last year on Halloween and didn't. there is also Tillson St in Romeo. which is cool to check out and is free.
I am the brokest I have been in a long time...new tires will do that to you..Blew all my savings on the dang things...ah well I start Michigan State for my Masters in two weeks so I had to have them.. 
I know all to well what you mean about hanging with like minded people. It's one of the reasons we joined the club.. It used to be our only Halloween friends lived in Kansas...


----------



## 22606

Paulaween, I drove down Tillson the other year on the way to a hayride a few days before Halloween, since it wasn't much out of the way; it looked amazing (and was _very_ busy with ToTers). I would love to be able to actually stroll around the area, as well as meet some members from here


----------



## Paulaween

I graduated from Romeo High School, years ago although I only tricker treated in Romeo once. We lived outside of ROmeo in Oakland conunty actually by a place called Addison Oaks. We went last year to Tillson for the first time to check out the decorations. There were probably 800-1000 people strolling up and down. It was a very cool thing to see. Makes me wish I had stayed in Romeo. I used to live right across the street for a few years after leaving home. 
Have to say it's nice to chat with others from here. Is there a special group on here for us, say a michigan group? Worth the drive, but again gets better and better close to the big day.I thought it was a great way to spend the evening for the just the cost of the gas. 
Brandywine is top notch, I am sure. Robert Beech th eowner of Brandywine is an amazing artist. Eclectic extrodinare..really. He sculpts and has a gargoyle statue that will be coming to market sometime in the near future. I think I read somewhere tha he worked for Disney, but i have never asked him. He brigs some intersting things to the club.


----------



## The Auditor

It isn't a convention, per se, but there's a Halloween art show in Chelsea, MI you might be interested in...Ghoultide Gathering


----------



## kathy2008

Auditor - Thank you! we could hit it same time as Brandywine, Chelsea is near Ann Arbor. 
Garth - Looks like we gots places to go!
Paula - I have heard of Tilson St. & wanted to go too! Why don't the 3 of us caravan across Michigan? AND we do need a MICHIGAN thread! Then a central place to meet up at! Let's talk further on this subject!


----------



## 22606

Thanks to all for the input and suggestions. I'm liking the direction that this thread has gone.

Why must the dates be strewn all about, though? Nothing can ever be easy... Ghoultide is not exactly cheap the first day, either; Friday, October 5's evening fee of $20 simply to get in is a bit much Is it to cover the 'free' totes?

If we can't get something else coordinated, Tillson and a hayride or two would be good, even. Or, we could simply stretch things out and make it multiple days of Halloween fun


----------



## The Auditor

Garthgoyle said:


> Ghoultide is not exactly cheap the first day, either; Friday, October 5's evening fee of $20 simply to get in is a bit much Is it to cover the 'free' totes?



It's the "exclusive first look" thing. Not a fan of high prices for art shows, either...the more money the customers have to pay to get in the door, the less they have to spend with the artist. That said, it is one of the only 2 such shows I've found.


----------



## 22606

The Auditor said:


> ...the more money the customers have to pay to get in the door, the less they have to spend with the artist. That said, it is one of the only 2 such shows I've found.


You nailed it, amigo. Probably won't wind up going this time around, but thank you for mentioning it. Be sure to watch out for those platypi, as they are nothing but trouble...


----------



## SonofJoker

Is there a Halloween trade show in Florida?


----------



## Xane

Only thing I'm aware of are the horror cons like Spooky Empire (formerly Screamfest) in Orlando. It's not really Halloween themed but it was pretty darn busy the one year I went (2007).


----------



## kathy2008

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks to all for the input and suggestions. I'm liking the direction that this thread has gone.
> 
> Why must the dates be strewn all about, though? Nothing can ever be easy... Ghoultide is not exactly cheap the first day, either; Friday, October 5's evening fee of $20 simply to get in is a bit much Is it to cover the 'free' totes?
> 
> If we can't get something else coordinated, Tillson and a hayride or two would be good, even. Or, we could simply stretch things out and make it multiple days of Halloween fun


Multiple days of fun are right up my alley - No way am I paying $20 either! I vote Tilson for sure, Hay ride, maybe---haven't been on one since I was in my 20's, I think alcohol would need to be involved...LOL! Brandywine looks really nice though, I always like A2.


----------



## kathy2008

Paulaween said:


> The club is 10 dollars to first join and then 5 dollars to renew. I would love to meet up sometime. We were going to go to Brandywine last year on Halloween and didn't. there is also Tillson St in Romeo. which is cool to check out and is free.
> I am the brokest I have been in a long time...new tires will do that to you..Blew all my savings on the dang things...ah well I start Michigan State for my Masters in two weeks so I had to have them..
> I know all to well what you mean about hanging with like minded people. It's one of the reasons we joined the club.. It used to be our only Halloween friends lived in Kansas...


Paula, 
I'm thinking of visiting Tilson week of Halloween, but maybe you could meet up with Garth & I earlier in Oct for Brandywine? I think it's free isn't it? 
I'm sorry I forgot where you told me you live again? Maybe we should PM this discussion further?


----------

